# Must Haves für den kleinen Anfängergeldbeutel



## greenhorn-biker (8. Januar 2011)

Ich denke so wie mir geht es einigen Anfängern...man möchte gutes Material haben aber für möglichst kleines geld (wollen wir das net alle),da man aber keine ahnung hat kauft man oft "billigen Schrott".

Fände es super wenn ihr uns anfängern diesen unnötigen Reinfall ersparen könntet. Außerdem gibt es bestimmt viele Dinge die ihr nicht mehr missen möchtet wo vllt nur ein geringer aufwand dahinter steckt.

Also an die Experten unter euch bitte fleißig posten ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen


----------



## fairplay911 (8. Januar 2011)

da fallen mir spontan Lock on Griffe ein
die sind auch nicht teuerer nach dem ersten anschaffen jedoch wesentlich leichter auszutauschen, wenn sie mal abgewetzt und untauglich sind  - aber....wie alles halt Geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall eine gescheite, leichte Luftpumpe! Die billigen gehen schwer und man pumpt sich mit den breiten MTB-Reifen einen Wolf. Z.B. von Topeak die Master Blaster ist super und auch haltbar. Es nützt auch nichts, wenn die Pumpe leicht und klein ist und sich dann der Griff im Notfall nach 5x pumpen in seine Primfaktoren zerlegt.


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. Januar 2011)

Wofür eigentlich?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich will für den Anfang "nur" im heimischen Wald fahren.Trampelpfade,Waldschneisen und neue Wege erkunden. Ich fahre ein günstiges Hardtail und suche nach möglichkeiten wie man das beste aus jedem Bike für wenig geld rausholen kann.Sprich Anbauteile aber auch Zubehör wie z.B Kleidung.


----------



## MelleD (8. Januar 2011)

Also meine erste Anschaffung nach der ersten Tour war eine gepolsterte Radhose 
Ohne die geh ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus. 

An Anbauteilen und Klamotten könnte ich mich dumm und dusselig kaufen. Da mal was günstiges zu kriegen ist immer nen Glücksfall.
Mein erstes Anbauteil waren vernünftige Pedalen ( Truvatic Hussefelts) und nen kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, Hose muss sein. Für kürzere Fahrten mag ich ja echt die Aldi-Hosen ganz gern, ebenso wie für´s Spinning. Für die großen Touren hab ich dann auch bessere, aber Assos muss es auch da nicht sein.
Handschuhe sind auch wichtig! Wenn sie dir passen, ist da auch Aldi erstmal gut genug. Bei evtl. Stürzen fällt man halt immer zuerst auf die Pfoten, was schnell unangenehme Verletzungen geben kann. Manche werden halt erst aus Schaden klug, so wie ich ;-)

Auch wichtig ist eine vernünftige Bikebrille. Alpina und Uvex haben ein recht gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ob du Wechselgläser nimmst oder lieber eine mit selbsttönenden Gläsern ist Geschmackssache. Aber Wechselgläser sollten mindestens sein.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2011)

seal skinz socken - die sind 100 pro wasserdicht- kosten 40 euro - aber ich hab meien schon 4 jahre - lohnt sich wirklich !!!!


----------



## Nuala (8. Januar 2011)

ein gescheiter schnellspanner, um den sattel schnell und einfach hoch und runter zu machen. anständige pedale damit du nicht abrutscht. und vielleicht noch einen rucksack mit trinkblase.


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Januar 2011)

Eine gute Windjacke und/oder Weste möchte ich nicht missen. Das ist bei mir eines der meist gebrauchten Kleidungsstücke. Bei meiner Vaude-Windjacke kann man die Ärmel per Reißverschluß abzippen und dann auch als Weste nutzen. Das Teil ist das ganze Jahr im Einsatz.

MfG Tine


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Januar 2011)

genau, das war mein erstes "Zubehör": eine dünne Windstopperjacke. Und Helm und Handschuhe, ein Muss! Je nach Sattel und Hintern eine gepolsterte Hose, wobei man hier anprobieren muss, da kann man mit einer günstigen Glück haben, oder man muss teuer kaufen  Passen muss sie aber unbedingt!

Fürs Rad: Ordentliche Pedale, eine Klingel (!) und ein kleines Reparatur-Set (Schlauch, Pumpe, Minitool)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit schuhen aus?Kann ich mit normalen turnschuhen fahren?Hatte früher bei längeren touren das problem dass mir die füße eingeschlafen sind...kann das von schuhen kommen?


----------



## fairplay911 (8. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit schuhen aus?Kann ich mit normalen turnschuhen fahren?Hatte früher bei längeren touren das problem dass mir die füße eingeschlafen sind...kann das von schuhen kommen?



das geht dir bald auf den Zeiger bzw. die Füße - Radschuhe haben eine härtere Sohle, was seeeehr wichtig ist.
Aber wenn ich hör was du fahren willst, würd ich auf alle Fälle eine Klingel mitnehmen - ich war jahrelang dagegen, aber mittlerweile weiß ich sie nun doch zu schätzen 

ach so, und derzeit kannste ja echt Schnäppchen machen - auch Radklamotten überall setzen die Versande (bikemailorder.......) die Preise runter


----------



## Nuala (8. Januar 2011)

also ich bin lange zeit mit den sk8 hi gefahren, die habe zwar eine weichere sohle (hatte nie probleme) aber prima grip (für den anfang) auf den plattformpedalen.


----------



## fairplay911 (8. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263756

schaut mal da....Fred "Was die Großmutter noch wusste" sind ganz nützliche und günstige Tipps für alle dabei


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2011)

von 661 gibts ganz gute schuhe ,die sich noch im preislich  aushaltbaren rahmen halten so um die 60 euro. windjacke und softshelljacke find´ich auch ganz wichtig !handschuhe - kurz und lang - und welche  für den winter (nicht zu dick , damit man noch gut schalten kann )
mit der klingel - naja - da ruf´ich lieber  gute nacht , k.


----------



## fairplay911 (9. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> mit der klingel - naja - da ruf´ich lieber  gute nacht , k.



Hab ich auch immer gemacht bzw. an meinen Bikes ohne Klingel tu ichs noch immer - aber auf klingeln reagieren die dann doch ein wenig früher - und ich muss mir nicht 50m im Voraus die Stimme kaputt machen heb ich mir für´s "Danke"sagen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Ja das mit der Klingel muss ich auch mal ansprechen.
Ne, bitte!
Ich ruf da auch lieber.

Okay, an meiner _Stadtlotte_ hab ich auch sowas alles dran, Schutzbleche, Klingel und so. Aber die nehm ich ja auch nur zum einkaufen, mal ins Freibad und sowas.

Aber an meinem Fully oder  Freerider? :kotz:

Neee, das geht ja gar nicht! Sieht ja dann irgendwie _kastriert_ aus. Sorry, ist aber meine Meinung.

Aber muss ja jeder selber entscheiden.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## fairplay911 (9. Januar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Aber an meinem Fully oder  Freerider? :kotz:
> 
> Neee, das geht ja gar nicht! Sieht ja dann irgendwie _kastriert_ aus. Sorry, ist aber meine Meinung.
> 
> ...



du hast ja völlig Recht 
und meine Erfahrung mit Klingel habe ich auch eher in town gemacht -
jedoch den Spruch oder besser Anbrüller, "Keine Klingel!!!???" musste ich mir auch schon oft im Wald anhören
na ja, manch einer setzt auch auf seine quitschenden Bremsen - aber die nerven einen ja dann selbst
und schließlich muss ich von mir bis zum Berg 10 km Rad-/Fußweg machen und da laufen dummerweise alle mit Hund


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch inzwischen ne Klingel dran am Rad.
Denn wenn ich rufe erschrecken sich die Leute immer, warum weis ich nicht.


----------



## fairplay911 (9. Januar 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Ich hab auch inzwischen ne Klingel dran am Rad.
> Denn wenn ich rufe erschrecken sich die Leute immer, warum weis ich nicht.



das finde ich auch immer komisch  ich ruf als schon: "nicht erschrecken"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Januar 2011)

nee,  ohne Klingel geht hier gar nicht, meine war neulich kaputt, ohjwe, was wurde ich beschimpft, ich solle doch gefälligst klingeln!
Ich gebe zu: Das hässlichste Zubehör an einem Rad (neben einem Flaschenhalter) aber auch gleichzeitig eines der nützlichsten


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2011)

...husten is auch gut - so richtig laut - ersetzt rufen und klingeln - und keiner erschrickt !!! greez , k.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Januar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu: Das hässlichste Zubehör an einem Rad (neben einem Flaschenhalter) aber auch gleichzeitig eines der nützlichsten




Besonders schön sind sie nicht, da haste recht.
Aber es gibt doch so schöne kleine Klingeln die wenn sie in Lenkerfarbe sind dann zum Glück gar nicht so auffallen.....


----------



## Rubinstein5 (10. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen

danke schön für die Liste. Hilft mir auch sehr!
Grüße von nem weiteren Anfänger
R5


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich denke so wie mir geht es einigen Anfängern...man möchte gutes Material haben aber für möglichst kleines geld .....


Da viele hier aus dem Forum mehrere Bikes für jedweglichen Einsatzzweck haben verhält sich das mit der Ausrüstung bestimmt ebenso. Habe selbst zuviele Radsachen 
Denke aber am Anfang brauchst Du nicht sehr viel um Freude mit Deinem neuen Rad zu haben. 
Das Wichtigste natürlich ist ein Helm. Fährst Du Ski oder Board? Dann kannst Du jetzt im kalten Winter auch erstmal mit Deinem Skihelm radeln, zur Not die Plüschohren rausmachen falls es zu warm wird. Wobei ich dies im Winter sehr schätze. Und gleichzeitig kann man in den Fachgeschäften auf ein gutes Schnäppchen warten, also einen gut sitzenden Helm - vielleicht ein günstiges Vorjahresmodell.

Dann braucht man eine Radhose, da Du Dein Radl bei decathlon gekauft hast, kannst Du dort nach Radhosen schauen, wobei die meist ein schlechtes Polster haben. Ich habe nur eine Radhose von decathlon - so eine weiße bt-win mit türkisblauem Rand oben, welche ein wirklich gutes Polster hat, Kostenpunkt ca. 26.-. Dafür ist sie super, aber die Anderen gefielen mir überhaupt nicht.

Wenn Du auch anderweitig Sport treibst, hast Du bestimmt schon Funktionsshirts oder Fleecejacken, Windstopper etc. Dann zieh diese Sachen an und eine bequeme Hose über die Radshorts. Reicht für den Anfang. Ansonsten Decathlon, Shirts für 6.- etc. Man braucht auf dem MtB im Winter keine Rückentaschen im Radshirt, da langt ein normales Funktionsshirt, - jacke. (Und wer meist mit Rucksack fährt braucht überhaupt keine Rückentaschen also spezielle Radshirts.)

Handschuhe, wenn Du Probleme mit tauben Fingern hast kommst Du um gute Handschuhe mit Gelpolster nicht herum, siehe Fachgeschäft, Sonderangebote. Decathlon hat leider auch keine sehr guten Handschuhe. Im kalten Winter kann man aber auch gut mit Skihandschuhen radeln.

Schuhe: Für den Anfang langen eigentlich Turnschuhe oder wenn es momentan sehr kalt ist Bergschuhe. Falls Du tatsächlich Probleme wegen einer zu weichen Sohle hast, dann hol Dir aus einem Skaterladen ein Vorjahresmodell von Skaterschuhen, gibts oft für 25.- und die haben eine sehr steife und griffige Sohle. Wenn diese zu kalt sind, Überschuhe darüber oder eben warme Bergstiefel.

Natürlich sind dies keine Empfehlungen für eine ambitionierte CC-Fahrerin aber soweit ich Dich verstanden habe, ging es garnicht darum.

Ansonsten einfach fahren!!!!! Und das gesparte Geld in gute Reifen investieren wenn Du Deine abgefahren hast.


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

... mit skihanschuhen präzise  schalten, is aber schwierig , oder ????


greenhorn : welche reifen sind denn drauf auf dem bike ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... mit skihanschuhen präzise  schalten, is aber schwierig , oder ????
> greenhorn : welche reifen sind denn drauf auf dem bike ????



Moderne Ski- oder Boardhandchuhe haben auch vorgekrümmte Finger und auf der innenseite dünneren Stoff ähnlich Motorradhandschuhe - ging mir ja nur um Fahren bei Minusgraden und falls Skihandschuhe schon vorhanden sind, sonst bleibt die Alternative mit Eisfinger unpräzise zu schalten 

Bei Decathlon steht beim Rockrider 8.1 als Reifen Michelin Racer 2.00 - sind halt schmale Reifen mit wenig Profil, im Winter gibt es bei Schlamm und Schnee bestimmt Besseres. Aber welche nun auf Ihrem Rad wirklich sind 
Grüße!


----------



## MelleD (10. Januar 2011)

An den Helm hab ich garnicht gedacht, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass der als selbstverständlich angenommen wird...


----------



## fairplay911 (10. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...husten is auch gut - so richtig laut - ersetzt rufen und klingeln - und keiner erschrickt !!! greez , k.



Lach!!! Ja, das stimmt  aber wenn es zu viel werden, dann kratzt hinterher der Hals doch ein wenig


----------



## alet08 (10. Januar 2011)

...einen ´Buff´, falls nicht vorhanden


----------



## MelleD (10. Januar 2011)

Anstelle der Klingel einfach Hope-Naben kaufen, die sind so laut...


----------



## Nuala (10. Januar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Anstelle der Klingel einfach Hope-Naben kaufen, die sind so laut...



und sehen dabei auch noch schick aus


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2011)

stimmt - von wegen der  hope  naben !!


----------



## Principiante (10. Januar 2011)

Hope Naben

An meinem Dirt habe ich mir die NS Coaster Pro  geleistet.
Ist schon laut und ich liebe es wirklich!

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... mit skihanschuhen präzise  schalten, is aber schwierig



Ich finde, das geht 1a! Kommt vielleicht bißchen auf die Dicke der Handschuhe an, aber wenn´s keine superdicken Expeditionshandschuhe sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Anstelle der Klingel einfach Hope-Naben kaufen, die sind so laut...


*Hope Pro II Disc Naben MTB VR/HR red    227,90 neu  *











 [FONT=Times New Roman, Times]  EUR 5,00  (pro Stück)
[/FONT]


----------



## MelleD (10. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> *Hope Pro II Disc Naben MTB VR/HR red    â¬227,90 neu  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
4,90â¬ 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41WoeyYkvuL.jpg


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Passender Helm, Schuhe mit fester Sohle, Handschuhe, gute Griffe. Klingel? Nö, wirklich nicht! Für mich ist Klingeln bei Vollgas ähnlich ärgerlich wie Hupen - Motto: WEG DA!!! Ich bremse mich ran, fahre halt auch mal ein paar Meter hinterher und mache dann freundlich auf mich aufmerksam. Die Frage: "Haben sie keine Klingel?!" beantworte ich mit "Möchten Sie gern, dass ich sie rücksichtslos vom Weg jage?" Das dann doch nicht...  

Was noch? Buff, Trinkflasche, Handy, Brille (und sei´s eine spottbillige). Ein Tool ist auch hilfreich, ebenso wie Flickzeug und/oder Schaum und natürlich eine Pumpe/CO2-Patrone. Hab ich allerdings auch nicht dabei, wenn ich auf Hausrunde gehe. Handy reicht...


----------

